# Astra VXR 'Detail' attempt (Pic Heavy)



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, this is my attempt at 'detailing' my car. I don't claim to be an expert but would like to think I'm good at doing my own car as it's something I enjoy. Any help, comments or suggestions please do say as this is*something I would really like to get into and with winter a matter of months away I would like to protect my car as best I can with help from you guys (but that can wait as it's a while yet.)

Firstly I started with the engine bay which was just wiped with a lightly damp cloth and then went over with a microfibre towel. Then I moved on the the interior which I hovered, wiped the sides with interior wipes and went over with a separate microfiber towel and then sprayed all leather and wiped with the towel.



Then I began on the outside. Jet washed then snow foamed



2 bucket method using MER



Then got out all fallout etc using purple rain 2.0, not much came off the car but a lot on wheels, quick jet wash and dried



Didn't bother clay bar as it was done few weeks ago and tried to get all the little tar dots out which were quite bad around the arch area.



Good polish and then applied wax



Then gave the windows and quick once over



And then moved on to wheels which I sealed and applied tyre shine which I wiped off and then sprayed another tyre shine over to give that wet/glossy look.



Then the whole car got sealed



And now loads of photos after the 'detail'

























Just some updated photos after another clean including clayed, polished and waxed.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Lovely car


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

nice work looks good


----------



## CaptainGaunt23 (May 18, 2014)

Incredible car mate! So much love for that colour! Great job pal!!!


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice work I miss my Arden blue vxr :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Good work mate


----------



## Caameronn (Nov 8, 2010)

Did you used to have a fiesta? I recognise the rego from FOC maybe?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice looking car


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed, a couple of tips for you.
When doing your leather, turn the heat on for a while as it opens up the pores and absorbs the leather cleaner more.(thanks to Marc at Heavenly Detail for this one)

For your engine bay, get some Aerospace 303 spray, you will be amazed.

Other than that, you're doing fine


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your comments!!!



Caameronn said:


> Did you used to have a fiesta? I recognise the rego from FOC maybe?


I did use to own a modified silver fiesta mk6 





muzzer42 said:


> Very nice indeed, a couple of tips for you.
> When doing your leather, turn the heat on for a while as it opens up the pores and absorbs the leather cleaner more.(thanks to Marc at Heavenly Detail for this one)
> 
> For your engine bay, get some Aerospace 303 spray, you will be amazed.
> ...


It was hot today so manage to get away with it but didn't know about it so thanks.

I'll have a look in to that product, thanks bud!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

I used to work for vauxhall main dealer and i thought they sucked. No disrespect, i think your car looks super, and i know they're fast, all beit not quite a straight line........


----------



## mrkambo (Jul 18, 2014)

that is a beautiful example of a vxr, mine didnt come out half as good as what yours has!

Quick question what crossover delete pipe is that?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

mrkambo said:


> that is a beautiful example of a vxr, mine didnt come out half as good as what yours has!
> 
> Quick question what crossover delete pipe is that?


Looks like enhance performance one buddy


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

I gotta say, you know how to slam your rides nicely 

Not normally a fan of Astra's, but I'd have yours any day!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

What a beast! Absolutely stunning! If you put some OEM bi-xenon headlights it would be even better.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

looks superb mate/.


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

Good work on a very nice ride.

Some feedback on product use though:

It looks like you put a sealant on after waxing. You want to do it the other way round. You want a nice, clean finish on the paint for the Sealant to bond to. So clean, clay, decontaminate, polish, SEALANT. Then, if you want another sacrificial layer that adds more gloss, put on a wax.

And with the effort you are going to, don't bother with a liquid wax.

And if you really want the sealant to bond, consider using Eraser or similar product after polishing to remove any polishing oils.


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your comments!!!



mrkambo said:


> that is a beautiful example of a vxr, mine didnt come out half as good as what yours has!
> 
> Quick question what crossover delete pipe is that?


Thanks, yeah as mentioned its JS Performance



Hincey said:


> I gotta say, you know how to slam your rides nicely
> 
> Not normally a fan of Astra's, but I'd have yours any day!


Thanks mate, wheels and lows change the look of any car.



Rainbow said:


> What a beast! Absolutely stunning! If you put some OEM bi-xenon headlights it would be even better.


Cheers bud, I was to change my lights it would be them, but tbh I don't really like the look of them. The big circle lenses don't really flow with the straight lines of the astra IMO



Lord Flashheart said:


> Good work on a very nice ride.
> 
> Some feedback on product use though:
> 
> ...


Makes sense tbh, big thank you! Any products you would recommend then?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Terrific job and the best colour by far..
some of the shot you have taken from a low level look properly smart:argie::thumb: Great effort there too buddy.

is that Blue on the R of the VXR badge and underline standard? The flake pop on that is awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice looking arden mate and cracking work!

Very few colours beat arden when there freshly clean in my eyes


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

SBM said:


> Terrific job and the best colour by far..
> some of the shot you have taken from a low level look properly smart:argie::thumb: Great effort there too buddy.
> 
> is that Blue on the R of the VXR badge and underline standard? The flake pop on that is awesome! :thumb:


R's as standard are red but a common mod is to peel the red inserts out and apply others.

I have blue inserts on mine too but not sparkly


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I had blue sparkly love them lol. You need a set of AFL's


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just posted mine you made me go look at it booo


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah as mentioned already, the R is red as standard but it's a very popular mod to change the colour.
As I've said already about the headlights it's only because there a gm headlight I would get them but I don't like the way the cars body work is all straight lines then you get big circle lense headlights, just my opinion though. Thanks for the comments though.


----------



## DetailingMonkey (Feb 1, 2014)

I love this colour


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

> Makes sense tbh, big thank you! Any products you would recommend then?


You've already got your polish and sealant and this comes down to personal choice. But i've recently used a Scholl polish and really liked its ease of use (buffed off easily without too much dusting).

Waxes - well once again that comes down to personal choice. You've already got the Autoglym products, so look at their wax. I have P21s as it seemed to have a fairly high carnauba content for the price, plus there are plenty of Dodo options, etc etc.

You could spend hours reading threads about peoples favourite waxes. Don't go overboard on price - i'd say the finish of a car is 90% preparation and polishing and 10% Last Stage Product (wax, sealant).


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job mate, good looking car bet it turns a few heads..


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice car and imo the best colour for these.
great job on the clean up


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Updated! See first post!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Love it.

BWWWWAAAPPP


----------



## dan1 (Apr 14, 2007)

great job on a top colour


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Two beading shots I was meant to stick up a while ago


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Car's always cleaned
Follow me on instagram as I don't update this anywhere near as much as on there @TomBaxter_123


----------

